# How long before you fell pregnant when on the pill?



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi
I know everybody's different but still wanted to ask. I've just turned 30 and thinking about trying for a baby soon. I have been on the pill for about 12 years, I know once I come off the pill it may take my body a while to go back to normal so to speak but just wanted to find out what happened to other people.
How long we're you trying before you fell pregnant?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: How long before you fell pregnant when on the pilli?*

Went one month with no sex as was told it was best for baby to wait at least two months. During second month hubby really needed it so we did it one time. (took 9 months of trying to get preg with 1st child) didn't think it would matter.

I went to gyne at 10 weeks post pill to get prenatal vitamins and "all clear" to try 2nd preganacy and she said "honey your already pregnant 6 weeks"

So......don't count on it taking awhile. LOL
Also, my son with born with a birth defect of his intestine that had to be corrected by emergency surgery, not sure if it had anthing to do with getting preg 1.5 months after pill or not. He is perfectly fine now. But, I would wait the full two months before unprotected sex just to be safe.

(PS I was 26)

Good Luck


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

We were pregnant in 6 weeks of being off the pill My wife and I both thought it would take a very long time because we were in our mid 30's. We were shocked.


----------



## NeedTLC (May 2, 2012)

I don't remember the duration off the pill (18, 15 yrs ago), but I know the first time we tried each time, we were successful. I wouldn't have waited more than 1 or 2 months to try. Both babies were healthy.


----------

